# Thanks Dustoff !!



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

I love it..and am happy to report that it is no longer "unfired" :smt071 :smt1099


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Kewl  :smt071


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Good lookin' .45. Hows it shoot???


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> Good lookin' .45. Hows it shoot???


Better than I can, that's for sure! The guys at my shooting range both carry Springfield 1911's as their carry pieces. They were happy to see it and one of them gave it a run thru just to show off the out of box accuracy....it was damn good.

I put 220 rounds thru it...only problems were with 2 of the 20 JHP's I put thru...need to find something it likes because it wasn't Black Hills or Golden Sabres, had a FTF in each mag of each type, 200 rds of FMJ of 2 ammo types was no problems.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Try Winchester SXT's they're closer shaped to FMJ than any JHP I've seen. Golden Sabres have those dang ridges on the outside of the jacket, I think that hurts their realibility.

Is the feed ramp polished??? That will help.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, I believe I said the same thing in the past - the SXTs were what I always carried in my 1911s since I got my first one in 1997. They are shaped more like a FMJ.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2006)

*I love a happy camper...thank you Bryan for buying it....now....anyone want another great deal on a pistol?...say, a Walther P 99 QA or a SA XD 45 ACP....both NIB, UNFIRED, ready for a new home...you'll never find a nicer gundealer like me....:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:  :smt1099 *


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

Dustoff '68 said:


> * ...you'll never find a nicer gundealer like me....:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:  :smt1099 *


I'll endorse Dustoff on that point he was great to deal with


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I do plan to hopefully get a P99 QA soon, but I want one in Green and in 9mm. And, I don't have the cash just yet. I am thinking I may end up selling the Beretta I won (when I get it). That's still up in the air. I'll decide when its in my hands...


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Great gun you got there Buckeye. Good report. One question, do really want to sell your other guns? Just asking.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

I received the wood grips for her today, already looking at another pair...been a 1911 owner for only 6 days and I already have a bad feeling this might be a new obsession...
 :smt033


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

Nice Springer! I now feel bad that I have to go through life with these two slugs! Mine both now wear Farrar Grips from Pearce Grips, I love Farrars on working guns. Regards, Richard 

The Springer that I put together with Farrar grips :








My Springer Loaded:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey Buckeye you are now a member of the 45'oholic club, and you will suffer like the rest of us for the rest of your life. Good luck with that Beauty. Look at Richard, as he has been bit twice with those Beautys of his.


----------

